# Xbox Live Vs Belkin = Grrrrrrrrrrr!



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

anyone give me a hand please - before i throw my 360 out of the window!!

while trying to play Forza 2 online - it takes me about 6 or 7 tries to connect to a game. 

my NAT setting is showing as OPEN - and there is no Firewall on the router.

i have tried playing around with the settings on the router - setting the firewall to ON and sicking the Xbox IP Address in the DMZ (port forwarding) - this results in the internet not working on the PC - so i got rid of that. 

any ideas??? 

cheers


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

DMZ (port forwarding)... DMZ Demilitarized Zone is not port forwarding


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

can you assign a port with the xbox


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> DMZ (port forwarding)... DMZ Demilitarized Zone is not port forwarding


hmmmmmmm - not sure - maybe getting mixed up.

tried many things - but not completly sure what im doing if you want the truth.


----------

